# Erfahrungen mit Bodenabläufen (BA) / Deckel verdrehen sich / Reinigung?



## Rhabanus (14. Juni 2017)

Liebe Fories und Teichbastler,

heute wende ich mich mal mit einer Frage an euch, da ich momentan noch keine Lösung für mein Problem habe.

Mit den Abdeckhauben für meine BA´s war ich spät dran. Die ersten Bohrungen habe ich im Spätsommer 2016 nach Teichfertigstellung gesetzt. Dann kamen viele andere Dinge, die ich als Prio 1 und 2 ge_rated_ hatte. Als sich jetzt im Mai viele __ Molche im Teich getummelt haben - und einige von ihnen es bis in meine Schmutzwassertonne hinter den EBF geschafft haben - und wiederum ein kleiner Percentil diese Reise nicht überlebt hat, aus welchen Gründen auch immer - habe ich das Projekt BA-Deckel-Finalisation zur Chefsache gemacht.

Was ich nicht bedacht habe und was nach 2...3 Tagen Einsatz sich sofort zeigte:
a) die Bohrungen sind relativ schnell mit Fadenalgen und Blättern zugesetzt
b) die Deckel verdrehen sich (nach ~ 1 Tag) und könnten Molche wieder Zutritt in die Filterstrecke gewähren


               

Ich sowie auch mein Teichbauer waren bisher immer der Meinung, dass der Sog in den BA-Leitungen den Deckel immer runterdrücken müsste. Anscheinend gibt es irgendwelche Strömungsverhältnisse, die eine Seite des Deckels hochdrücken und die andere herunterziehen. Ich beobachte das gerade mal und versuche einen Zusammenhang rauszufinden....

Als Bohrungsdurchmesser habe ich 10mm gewählt. Das müsste die Grenze sein, wo ein erwachsener __ Teichmolch nicht mehr durchkommt. Das Material der Abdeckplatten ist ABS, die Dichte ist schwerer als Wasser.
Die Dose unter Wasser hat einen Innendurchmesser von 150mm, meine Platte einen Aussendurchmesser von 145mm, also etwas Luft herum.
Wo das Lochmuster nicht aufging habe ich noch mit dem 6er Bohrer nachgebohrt, um die Strömungsfläche relativ groß zu bekommen. Leider bin ich mit ~5.700 - 5.900mm² etwas kleiner als die 8.300mm² für ein KG110er Rohr, welches sich danach anschließt.

   

Hier noch zwei Bilder vom Bau der Leitungen unter dem Teichgrund. Jeweils zwei BAs in KG110 gehen dann über in eine gemeinsame Leitung in KG160.

   

Meine Fragen:

was habt ihr für Bodenabläufe? (in der Koiszene gibt es diese mit den geschlossenen Deckeln oben - aber ich will in einem Schwimmteich keine Stolperfalle haben)
habt ihr experimentiert mit Bohrungsdurchmessern? (mache ich die Löcher zu groß, halten die BA-Deckel Molche und Libellenlarven nicht ab - mache ich sie zu klein, verstopfen mir Mulm, Blätter und Fadenalgen die Platte)
welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit den NG-Sedimentfallen gemacht (deren Lochdurchmesser ist doch noch kleiner, oder?)

habt ihr Verdrehungen der Abdeckplatten bei euch auch schon festgestellt?
wie reinigt ihr sowas? (jetzt ist der Teich 24°C warm, aber in der Übergangszeit, vielleicht im Herbst, wenn Blätter im Teichgrund liegen? - Platten dann ablassen?)

Danke für etwas Feedback
LG Michael


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Juni 2017)

Hallo Michael,
ich habe keinen Deckel im BA, sondern einen "Siebkorb" über dem Boden liegen. Bei NG gibt es seit einiger Zeit sogar die "selbstreinigende" Schmutzrinne. Beide haben eine größere Oberfläche, und sind "schmutztoleranter". In diese Richtung wirst Du wohl gehen müssen  ).


----------



## 4711LIMA (15. Juni 2017)

GuMorgen Michael, wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, am Aussendurchmesser eine O-Ringnut einzudrehen, kannst Du damit den Deckel einklemmen. Zum Ausbauen bräuchtest Du so ein Art Handgriff, der je einen Querhaken hat. Damit fährst Du in die Bohrungen rein, verdrehst leicht und kannst dann den Deckel rausziehen.

Alternativ aus 10 mm Blech gelasert, dann würds schon liegen bleiben

Auf was liegt der Deckel jetzt auf? Ist das umlaufend ein Ring oder Bund - dann sollte er eigentlich gar nicht kippen können?
Alternativ wenns vom Durchmesser passt ein Enddeckel mit Bund in schwarz - Geberit Silent

PS. Unsere Löcher sind 8


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Juni 2017)

Schlitze können ggf. besser sein.
Dann geht noch etwas.Laub durch, was  bei Lochblechen liegen bleibt.

Bei Schwimmteichen sollte man an den Saugstellen darauf achten,  dass lange Haare der tauchenden Kinder nicht angesaugt werden. ....und sich hinter dem Lochblechen verknoten.
Oder gar der Körper selber am Sieb klebt.....

Bei einer Schwerkraftanlage ist ggf. der Sog nicht so stark und reduziert sich irgendwann....durch die anderen Saugstellen....

Letztendlich wird es bei jeder Filteranlage zu Verlusten an Kleinlebewesen kommen...

Kannst ja am Spülwasserauslauf einen Siebeimer einbauen..nimm ruhig 1...2mm Sieblöcher.


----------



## Zacky (15. Juni 2017)

Ich dachte immer, dass wären 160er Bodenabläufe bzw. 160er Rohranschlüsse!? Der Kragen am Boden ist auch nicht gerade günstig. Die Löcher in den Rohrdeckeln sollten auch entgratet sein.

Wenn man diesen unschönen Kragen entfernen könnte, bestünde doch die Möglichkeit, den Deckel im Durchmesser etwas größer als das Loch zu machen, unterhalb einen kleinen Ring oder Rohrstutzen im Durchmesser des Bodenablaufes und die Deckelkante oben ordentlich mit einer Oberfräse viertelrund geschnitten, so dass keine große Kante entsteht, wo sich die Badegäste den Zehen stossen könnten und evtl. der Schmutz auch mit hinüber gezogen wird.

Die Abdeckplatten würde ich auch nicht aus ABS-Kunststoff machen, sondern dann evtl. aus PE, da ich vom Gefühl her meine, dass es schwerer als ABS ist. Alternativ natürlich das Ganze gleich aus Edelstahl herstellen lassen.

Musstest Du jetzt die Bodenablaufdeckel selbst bauen? Ich hätte gedacht, dass so etwas zum Paket dazu gehört?


----------



## Rhabanus (16. Juni 2017)

Danke euch vieren schon mal!

Ja, die spülbaren Sedimentfallen von NG. Sehe gerade, die haben auch Durchmesser 8mm. 
Was ich nicht vertehe: Wenn der "Dreck" das erste Mal nicht in den BA / die Sedimentfalle geht, geht er vermutlich auch nicht beim 2. oder 13. Mal rein. Ich bin glücklich, dass sich mein Sediment auf der Abdeckhaube sammelt - dann spüle und schon sind Blätter, Fadenalgen & Co wieder munter im Teich. Von dort werden sie irgendwann wieder auf das Lochblech schaffen - bis ich wieder spüle..... Hhhmmm, ich will den Dreck doch draussen haben, und nicht dauernd im Kreis umspülen....

Sowas ähnliches wie mit der Ringnut hatten wir auch schon gedacht. Wir hatten an Silikon rankleben gedacht (weiss gar nicht, ob das an ABS hält). Wenn ich das alles zu genau mache, muss jeder Deckel zum speziellen BA zugeordnet sein. Jetzt habe ich radial 2,5mm Luft. Jeder Deckel passt an jedem BA.

Schau mal, Lima, bei Bild 3 siehst du das eingeschweisste PE-Rohrsegment. Da liegt der Deckel drauf. Ich habe die Oberfläche auch getestet, da sind leichte Unebenheiten drauf, der Deckel kann in Ruheposition einige mm kippen. Habe schon mit nem Stechbeitel tauchtechnisch ein bisschen was an Material auf der Kuppe weggenommen.

Richtig Klasse wäre natürlich ein BA-Deckel in türkis!! Den würde man von oben gar nicht sehen.

Dass sich da Haare verknoten oder angesaugt werden, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Der Sog ist zwar fühlbar, aber für Menschen nicht gefährlich, sag ich mal. Ich habe sogar einen Molch gesehen, der im Bereich des BAs (ohne Lochkappen) angesaugt wurde, es aber geschafft hatte mit seinen Füßchen von dem "Gefahrenbereich" wegzutippeln.

Ja, über die Schmutzwassertonne will ich noch einen Sieb bauen. Ist momentan wieder Prio 3. Meine Vermutung ist dass die __ Molche beim Abreinigen des EBFs solch einen Schreck kriegen, dass ein Teil von ihnen Herzkasper kriegt. Wie gesagt, 2/3 habens überlebt. 1/3 war leider tot in der Tonne. Mein Ziel ist es, erst gar keinen Molch in die Filterstrecke reinzubekommen.

So, Zacky noch ....  2x110er Rohre gehen in einen 160er Rohr. Habe die Doku nicht vor mir aber müsste dort auch beschrieben sein. Fase ist an den Bohrungen dran, ca. 1mm, müsste im Bild mit den 4 Deckeln hoffentlich sichtbar sein.
Ja, der Kragen könnte noch etwas weg - ich wollte ja keinen zu perfekten Teich, *dann wäre es nicht mehr auszuhalten!*! 
ABS ist wohl schwerer als PE.
Die Deckel waren im Grunde im Paket mit bei. Irgendwie fehlte am Ende die Zeit beim Meister, dann haben wir einen Deal gemacht und ih habe die Position übernommen. Dass das 10 Monate dauern würde, habe ich auch nicht gedacht. Wäre was für den Winter gewesen ....


----------



## mitch (16. Juni 2017)

Hallo Michael,

wie wäre es so eine Art "mini Grillrost" als Abdeckung zu verwenden: v2a ring und da in größeren Abständen Rundstäbe eingeschweißt, das hätte etwas mehr Gewicht und der Dreck würde auch besser durchgehen.


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Juni 2017)

Meine schwarzen PEHD Platten schwimmen.
.....

Aus  V2A Blech ein Rohr walzen, was saugend in das Robr passt und oben ein Sieb mit Langlöchern auslasern lassen.
Das Sieb dann anschweissen.

Du kannst auch an die Siebplatte 3 Schrauben durchziehen, die dann im Rohr stecken.
Das ganze  verringert aber den Einlaufquerschnitt.

Mach den Deckel grösser und montiere ihn 5mm vom Boden.
........
Es gibt ja Edelstahldeckel fertig  zu kaufen....diese stehen dann aber am Rand ab.....
.....
Wenn Du eine Perücke oder Puppe mit langen Haaren hast.....halt mal vor das Sieb...

Es gibt zu dem Thema Pool und Ansaugsiebe auch Fernsehdokus..gab Todesfälle. .


----------



## Zacky (16. Juni 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Meine schwarzen PEHD Platten schwimmen.



 stimmt, meine auch, habe gerade selbst probiert...damit ist die Idee, dass aus PE zu machen natürlich hinfällig. Dann halt doch ABS oder Edelstahl.


----------



## 4711LIMA (16. Juni 2017)

Michael, evtl reichts wenn Du am Umfang seitlich 1 oder 2 Stück davon reindrehst.
https://www.norelem.de/de/de/Produkte/Produktübersicht/Flexibles-Normteilesystem/Federnde-Druckstücke-Arretierbolzen-Anschläge-Zentrierelemente-Positionierelemente-Fixierungen-Nutensteine/Federnde-Druckstücke/Federnde-Druckstücke-Innensechskant-Druckbolzen-Edelstahl-LONG-LOK-gesichert.html


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Juni 2017)

https://online24kaufen.de/Lantelme-...ieb-Versandkostenfrei-auf-wwwonline24kaufende

Irgendwas zweckenfremden geht immer..Da passen seitlich sogar noch Löcher rein...


----------



## Rhabanus (17. Juni 2017)

Danke, Männer, für die ganzen Ideen und Vorschläge!
Muss ich alles mal sacken lassen. 
Wie ich das federnde Druckstück eingeschraubt bekommen soll, weiss ich nch nicht. Ich komme ja von hinten (jeweils Deckel oder Bodenhülse) nicht mit nem Sechskant ran. Vielleicht nen ABS-Streifen noch andoppeln...


----------



## 4711LIMA (17. Juni 2017)

... die werden von hinten mit Sechskant oder von vorne mit Schlitz eingeschraubt.

Ich frag mich grad, ob das überhaupt gut ist was Du gebaut hast. Mit den Bohrungen nach oben saugst Du von oben Wasser an, hast also genau das gleiche Zeugs, wie viele Andere auch. Besser wäre evtl ein Ringspalt nach aussen weil Du dann das Wasser parallel zum Teichgrund ansaugst


----------



## 4711LIMA (17. Juni 2017)

.... bevor Du lange experimentierst könntest Du ja mal einen Bachstein in der Mitte des Deckels befestigen und das nötige Gewicht ermitteln. Dann weist Du zumindest wie schwer die Fertigkonstruktion sein muss damit der Deckel liegen bleibt


----------



## Rhabanus (17. Juni 2017)

Ahhh, sehe den Schlitz. 
Die Koi-Deckel sind ja so, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dass sie oben geschlossen sind und den Mulm von der Seite ansaugen.
Allerdings so ganz strömungstechnisch ideal ist das bei mir auch nicht. Siehe der von Zacky diagnostizierte kleine Kragen ....
Ich wollte ja auch nochmal den Unterschied - Lochdeckel - kein Lochdeckel - feststellen. Habe ja jetzt monatelang Erfahrungen ohne Deckel und war sehr zufrieden. Mit Deckel denke ich, kommt nur noch ein Bruchteil an Dreck rein. Zumindest bei meinen wöchentlichen Fegeorgien. Quantitativ gemessen habe ich es allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## 4711LIMA (17. Juni 2017)

... und was spricht dagegen den Deckel wegzulassen? Kann man mit dem Fuss im Loch steckenbleiben? Könnten die Tierchen in deinem Endlosbandfilter wieder herauswandern?
Ich vermute, grundsätzlich ist jede Lochgrösse für irgendein Tierchen von Nachteil. Ich war gestern mal ein bisschen herumtauchen und hab dabei einen Molch aus dem Bodenabsauggitter gezogen - der hatte die unglückliche Hüftweite von knapp über 8 mm


----------



## Rhabanus (17. Juni 2017)

Ja, man könnte mit dem Fuß in das Loch reinrutschen. Ist bisher noch nicht passiert, vielleicht auch aufrund des großen Kontrasts "schwarz - türkis".

Rauswandernde Tierchen am Filter habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen. Aber __ Molche, die direkt am oberen Wasserende neben dem Sieb geschlummert haben. Sobald der EBF anfährt, fahren die dann mit der "Rolltreppe" raus.

Heute habe ich meinen ersten Molch (nach BA-Deckel-einsetzen) wieder aus der Schmutztonne rausgeholt. Waren mal wieder zwei Deckel halboffen. 
Die Dame hats heute überlebt. Richtig wohl ist mir nicht, die Tonne stinkt gewaltig und allerlei tote __ Rückenschwimmer und anderer Modder ist da drin. 

Ich hab mal ne Auswertung gemacht. Die BA-Öffnungen sind jeweils mit 1 ....4 bezeichnet. In der Skizze ist der KG-Leitungsverlauf dargestellt. Daneben die Tabelle mit den Beobachtungsdaten. Orientierung jeweils von der Terasse am Haus gesehen. Ich dachte, ich kann besser ablesen, welche strömungstechnischen Verhältnisse herrschen, wo der Deckel häufiger oben oder unten ist. Ist gut gemischt. Das einzige lässt sich ablesen, dass die Deckel der weiter entfernten BA´s relativ stabil liegen. 

       




ThorstenC schrieb:


> Irgendwas zweckenfremden geht immer.


Japp. Habe mir heute mal nen zweiten Anzündkamin fürs Grillen geleistet. Da war wie schon oben von @mitch erwähnt ein Mini-grill-rost enthalten. Leider mit nem Aussendurchmesser von ~15,5cm. Und die lichte Drahtweite ist mit 12mm leider auch zu groß.... Aber immerhin.....


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Da war wie schon oben von @mitch erwähnt ein Mini-grill-rost enthalten.


genau so was meinte ich - da geht bestimmt viel Mulm durch und keiner kann hineinfallen


----------



## mitch (18. Juni 2017)

Anzündkamine kann man nicht genug haben - es gibt bestimmt auch kleinere Anzündkamine mit kleineren Grillrosten


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Juni 2017)

Hi Rhabanus,

Schau dich mal im Sanitärhandel um, da gibt es fertige runde Abdeckungen aus Alu und Edelstahl. Gib mal Bodenabläufe Fa Dallmer, Fa. ACO, oder Fa. Kessel ein.


----------



## troll20 (18. Juni 2017)

Und für die Tiere welche doch in deiner Sammelkammer ankommen kannst ja noch eine Ausstiegshilfe bauen.


----------



## Rhabanus (20. Juli 2017)

Kurzer Zwischenstand. Das "Problem" mit den BA-Deckeln besteht immer noch. Obwohl ich erstmal damit lebe (weil es Prio C ist). 
Ich habe alle eure Hinweise überdacht, einiges nachgeschlagen. 
Nach Rücksprache mit meinem Teichbauer habe ich ein Fadenalgenproblem in der Uferzone. Die Pflanzen sind noch nicht so kräftig, dass die alle Nährstoffe aufnehmen können. Das wird sich in einigen Jahren sicherlich ändern. Ich habe nun Zeolith bestellt, welches ich in Filternetzbeutel in die LH-Einblaskammer bringen will. Der wird mir vorübergend das Nitrat binden. Wenn die Fadenalgen weg sind, sind auch die BA-Deckel frei und es sollte "nach Konstruktionsabsicht" laufen.

Überlege, mir so einen Öffner-Stiel zu bauen, wo ich die BA-Deckel mit Kopf-über-Wasser abnehmen kann. (Stiel mit einem gebogenen Haken unten)
WIe auch immer habe ich einige Molch-Ausfälle zu beklagen. 50% fische ich aus dem EBF-Becken lebend raus. Einige scheinen die Strudel im EBF nicht zu mögen und gehen dann hops. Jedenfalls sehe ich auch keine Möglichkeit, sowas wie ne Rampe in den EBF zu bauen. Wenn ein Molch auf dem Band liegt, kommt er beim nächsten Reinigungszyklus in die Abwassertonne. Habe gelesen, dass __ Molche irgendwann wohl auch mal an Land gehen. Meine fühlen sich anscheind nur im Wasser wohl. Sobald sie draussen sind (z.B. auf dem EBF-Band) sind sie in einer "Schockstarre". Nix mit Tierrettungsrampe.

Unten noch ein Bild mit einem Granitsteinchen auf dem BA-Deckel. Dieses Gewicht reicht, um den Deckel permanent unten zu lassen. Oft ist er natürlich verrutscht und liegt daneben, weil die spielenden Kinder da rankommen....


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo Michael,
für die Deckel wird sich letzten Endes schon eine Lösung finden. Bei den Fadenalgen bin ich mir nicht so sicher, da an dieser Stelle alle im Teich entstandenen Nährstoffe ganz unfreiwillig vorbeischwimmen. Nicht umsonst promotet NG seit einer Weile seine "Sedimentfalle". Diese hat zumindest die Eigenschaft, dass die "große" Fließgeschwindigkeit in einem abgeschatteten Bereich erfolgt, und über dem Gitter nur wenig Strömung ist, sowie auch kein Sediment (und damit eine schlechtere Nährstoffsituation). So weit meine Gedanken zum Thema (Sediment abschatten, Durchfluß und somit Fracht an Nährstoffen/cm² reduzieren).


----------



## Rhabanus (20. Apr. 2018)

Kurzer Zwischenstand. Teich ist seit Ende März wieder "aktiviert", d.h. die Filterstrecke pumpt wieder. Erfreulicherweise tummeln sich viele __ Molche im Teich. Nachdem der Wintermulm größtenteils vom Filter rausgefischt wurde, habe ich die BA-Deckel eingesetzt. Trotzdem haben sich immer wieder Molche bis in den EBF hineingeschummelt. Hatte gesehen, dass ein BA-Deckel wieder aufgeklappt war.

Gegenwärtig hab eich die Deckel wieder abgenommen (da sie mit Mulm auch wieder ziemlich zugesetzt waren). Die Population der Molche im EBF ist dementsprechend hoch. Heute morgen habe ich 10 von ihnen rausgekeschert. Tut mir auch leid, wenn sie tagsüber, wenn ich nicht da bin, im EBF Karussell fahren...

Überlege, die BA-Deckel nun aus *Edelstahl* machen zu lassen, die sollten um einiges schwerer sein als die aus ABS.

Lessons Learnt: Es reicht nicht aus, ein Material zu nehmen, welches schwerer als Wasser ist (z.B. ABS). Anscheinend habe ich gewisse *Strömungen* im BA-Bereich, die auch aufwärts drücken und damit einen Deckel ankippen und so wirkungslos machen.


----------



## Rhabanus (11. Juli 2018)

So, Freunde, der Metallbauer meines Vertrauens hat mir nun aus Edelstahl vier BA-Deckel gebastelt. Gesamthöhe des Deckels ist nun 15mm. Wir haben 3x 5mm Blechdicke genommen und diese miteinander verschweisst.Gewicht ist nun ordentlich - ich denke, da wird sich nix mehr verdrehen.
Trotz täglichen Badens geistern kleine Fadenalgenbüschel im Teich rum. Nach einem Tag ist so ein BA-Deckel wieder zu. 
Ich hab nun das Optimum an Wabenbreite genommen - 10mm - da sollte viel Mulm durchpassen, wenngleich die Babymolche vermutlich doch noch durchpassen werden. Tja, ich werde weiter berichten, wie es über die Zeit funktioniert oder weniger funktioniert....


----------



## teichinteressent (11. Juli 2018)

Und noch ein Tag und noch ein Tag und das Ding ist dicht. :grübel
War dann die Arbeit nicht umsonst?

Mit dem Thema Tiere und BA haben sich bestimmt noch nicht viele beschäftigt.


----------



## DbSam (11. Juli 2018)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Mit dem Thema Tiere und BA haben sich bestimmt noch nicht viele beschäftigt.


Doch, schon:
  

Der Bügel wurde durch eine Edelstahlkette ersetzt ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Rhabanus (11. Juli 2018)

Nach meinem Teichbauer dürfte ich das grüne Gelumpe eigentlich gar nicht im Teich haben ....
Ich versteh jetzt aber, warum Naturagart ihr Düsenrohr in ihre Sedimentfalle gebaut hat. Doch wenn ich´s dauernd wegpuste, kommt es ja auch nie raus....
Ach, warum kann die Natur nicht so funktionieren, wie die Planer ihr es vorschreiben?

"_*Flockiges Sediment sinkt durch die Löcher in den Hohlraum unter den Blechen, kann nicht mehr aufgewirbelt werden und wird durch die hier endenden Saugleitungen zum Zielsaugschacht*_", in meinem Fall den Einlaufschacht", _*geführt.*_"
https://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teichtechnik/NaturaGart-Ziel-Saugtechnik/Sediment-Falle.html​


----------



## DbSam (11. Juli 2018)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> "_*Flockiges Sediment sinkt durch die Löcher in den Hohlraum unter den Blechen, ... *_


Na ja, vielleicht musst Du das Deinem flockigen Sediment nur mal mitteilen, vielleicht weiß es davon nichts?

Gruß Carsten


PS:
Aber eigentlich hätte ich erwartet, dass es vom Sog doch etwas gepresster auf dem Sieb aufliegt und nicht solche Türmchen bildet ...
Oder täuschen da die Fotos etwas?


----------



## Haggard (11. Juli 2018)

Und wie bekommt man die Fadenalgen nun von den Deckeln ?


----------



## Teich4You (11. Juli 2018)

Haggard schrieb:


> Und wie bekommt man die Fadenalgen nun von den Deckeln ?


Per Hand?


----------



## teichinteressent (11. Juli 2018)

Ein Plasterechen geht dazu auch.


----------



## Mushi (11. Juli 2018)

Das 1 x 1 cm Raster ist leider viel zu klein.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Rhabanus (12. Juli 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Na ja, vielleicht musst Du das Deinem flockigen Sediment nur mal mitteilen, vielleicht weiß es davon nichts?
> .....
> Aber eigentlich hätte ich erwartet, dass es vom Sog doch etwas gepresster auf dem Sieb aufliegt und nicht solche Türmchen bildet ...
> Oder täuschen da die Fotos etwas?


Ich sitze ja schon täglich davor und zelebrier meine Mantras ....
Naja, wenn da erstmal ne Schicht Mulm drauf ist, geht ja die Fließgeschwindigkeit an der Stelle gegen null und dann kann sich der Turm flöckchenweise aufbauen..



Teich4You schrieb:


> Per Hand?


Ja, es gibt aber immer Zeiten, wo ich mal nicht im Teich bzw. zu Hause bin. Regentage, Übergangszeiten (Frühling, Herbst) mal ne Woche Urlaub. Das ideale wäre natürlich, wenn so ein Teich dann auch mal ohne menschlichen Support auskommen würde und sich die Strömungsverhältnisse dann nicht wegen blockierter BAs grundlegend ändern.



Mushi schrieb:


> Das 1 x 1 cm Raster ist leider viel zu klein.


Ich bin der Meinung, dass es schon fast zu groß ist. Naturagart benutzt ja Durchmesser 8 mm Bohrungen in ihren Sedimentfallen. Ich hab momentan viele Jungmolche bei mir drin. Nachdem ich die neuen BA-Deckel drin habe, habe ich noch keine Resultate, aber gefühlt gehen die locker durch die 10mm Waben durch.


----------



## DbSam (12. Juli 2018)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ich sitze ja schon täglich davor und zelebrier meine Mantras ...


Zelebrierst Du in Sankrit oder in Deutsch? Vielleicht liegt dort der Fehler?
Also bis auf 'Om' versteht der Mulm kein Sankrit.

Vermutlich wirst Du mit den schönen Deckeln keinen großen Erfolg haben.
Oder doch, wenigstens ein Ziel ist erreicht: Sie liegen fest und schwimmen nicht auf.

Ansonsten:
Die Löcher liegen viel zu eng beieinander und sind auch noch sehr scharfkantig.
Was passiert?:
Also ich als 'Mulmflocke' würde mich sofort an den scharfen Kanten der Löcher festhalten, damit ich nicht abgesaugt werde.
Oder ich schlinge mich um den dünnen Zwischensteg und kann noch schwieriger abgesaugt werden. Somit rette ich mein Leben und bilde auch den Grundstein für die Türmchen.

Bitte schau Dir mit diesem Hintergrundwissen mein oben gepostetes Bild noch einmal an.
Die Löcher sind kleiner, sind abgerundet (wichtig!) und liegen weiter auseinander.
Um die für den Durchfluss nötige Anzahl der Löcher zu ermöglichen, ist der Deckel etwas größer, am Rand etwas nach unten gewölbt und liegt dadurch nicht plan auf.
Von unten gesehen, ist ein abgerundetes Blech in der Breite des Bodenablaufs angeschweißt und dieses fixiert den Deckel auf dem Ablauf.

Die auf Deinen Bildern erkennbaren Mulmflocken sollten somit auch ohne deutschsprachige Mantras durch den Deckel passen.
Bei sehr langen 'Fadenalgengebilden' versagt diese Konstruktion natürlich ebenso kläglich. Wobei hier durch die abgerundeten Löcher noch eher die Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht, dass diese irgendwann doch noch durchrutschen können und nicht gleich wieder mit dem nächsten Fussel an der Kante hängen bleiben.

Dieses Prinzip sollte bei Dir auch funktionieren.
Leider ragen die Abläufe schon etwas arg über den Boden über und die Schweißnaht ist halt auch dementsprechend unpassend ...
Da musst Du etwas anpassen. Also den Durchmesser größer als die Schweißnaht um den Bodenablauf und der umgebogene Rand (oder wie bei den aktuellen Deckeln die Rand-Ringe) ist etwas höher als der überstehende Bodenablauf. Durch seitliche Löcher im Rand kann auch der Mulm in Bodennähe angesaugt werden.

Wenn alles schön abgerundet ist, dann kann man auch mit den Zehen nicht hängen bleiben. Eher jetzt, an der Kante des Ablaufes.
(Oder an der Treppenstufe. - Insiderwitz lala5)


Gruß Carsten


Edit:
Und mit etwas kleineren 8er Löchern ist Deinen Molchen auch geholfen.


----------



## DbSam (12. Juli 2018)

Und wenn Du schon beim Basteln bist:
Andere Idee: Schlitze statt Löcher, wie Thorsten hier schon geschrieben hatte.


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Schlitze können ggf. besser sein.
> Dann geht noch etwas.Laub durch, was bei Lochblechen liegen bleibt.


Das finde ich auch noch etwas effektiver als Löcher.
Der Deckel muss auch hier größer als der Bodenablauf sein, siehe mein Posting darüber.
Und dann auch hier die Schlitze mit etwas mehr Abstand zueinander, damit der Mulm sich nicht so leicht über die Stege legen kann ...
Die Blätter müssen halt günstig fallen und/oder durch die schwimmenden Leutchen immer wieder etwas verwirbelt werden. 

Ist halt schwierig, wenn man es allen Wünschen gerecht machen will ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Rhabanus (13. Juli 2018)

Moin Carsten,
dass meine Deckel liegen bleiben und nicht ankippen ist schon mal ein großer Erfolg! Damit sind schon mal 50% der Problemstellungen dieses Threads gelöst. 

Hilf mir nochmal zu verstehen, was unvorteilhaft sein soll, wenn die Löcher zu dicht beieinander stehen.
Die scharfen Ecken, da gebe ich dir recht. Es gab von dem nachfolgenden Schleifen nach dem Lasern teilweise noch feine Grate. Die habe ich entfernt. Ich wollte auf der Oberseite auch noch eine feine Fase um die Waben machen, das habe ich aber mal schnell sein gelassen. Ich würde heute immer noch feilen und hätte vielleicht 2 oder 3 Waben fertig.

Kannst du bitte noch einige Sätze zu deinem Bild oben sagen? Den genauen Einsatzzweck und die Größenverhältnisse der Konstruktion sind mir noch nicht klar. Ich bekomme sofort das Bild eines Handwaschbeckens, welches mit Buntsteinputz verkleidet ist in den Kopf, aber das meinst du nicht, oder?

Nacharbeiten werde ich da vorerst nix. Aufwand und Nutzen stehen in keinem Verhältnis. Die gesamte Gartenanlage will ich erstmal baumäßig abschließen.
Ja, ob Schlitze so besser gewesen wären? Da würden ja meine __ Molche in der Länge gleich durchpassen.

Und - die Treppe ist toll. Dummerweise ist das Wasser so klar, dass ich nicht im Trüben fischen muss und mit den Zehen irgendwo hänge bleibe ....


----------



## DbSam (13. Juli 2018)

Moin Rhabanus,

mit der Treppe ist doch jetzt auch alles klar, darum geht es doch auch nicht. Nur der 'Treppenwitz' musste im Zusammenhang mit den Zehen gemacht werden, das war hoffentlich auch so erkennbar.

Handwaschbecken, Buntsteinputz?  - Habe ich solch einen Schmarrn geschrieben? - Da muss ich mein Gechreibsel noch einmal lesen. Ich dachte das kommt im Zusammenhang mit meinem obigen Bild wenigstens halbwegs klar herüber.
Ich habe im Moment leider keine Zeit und werde heute am (sehr späten) Abend meine Gedanken etwas ausführlicher schreiben.

Du musst jetzt auch nichts nacharbeiten, das sind nur meine Gedanken zu Deinen optisch schönen und und mulmtechnisch wirklich ungünstigen Deckeln und den somit sich darauf bildenden Häufchen.
(Und wenn Nacharbeit, dann würde ich keine Feile sondern einen Dremel o.ä. nutzen. Wobei ich halt eher ...)


Bis denne,
Gruß Carsten

PS:
Der Betonmensch steht gleich vor der Tür, muss schippen und ...


----------



## lollo (13. Juli 2018)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ich würde heute immer noch feilen


Hallo,

mit einem Kegelsenker geht das sehr gut. Klick hier


----------



## DbSam (13. Juli 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> mit einem Kegelsenker geht das sehr gut.


Gibt es auch wabenförmige Kegelsenker für  diese Deckel?: 







Gruß Carsten


PS:
Die erste Fuhre Beton ist drin, 13:00 Uhr die nächste ...


----------



## lollo (13. Juli 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Gibt es auch wabenförmige Kegelsenker für diese Deckel?:


Hallo,

na klar doch,  die Wabe ist bestimmt durch stanzen entstanden, deswegen sind drei Bleche zusammen geschweißt, und bei 15 mm gesamter 
Stärke des Deckels wäre es mir einen Versuch wert den Grad mit dem Kegelsenker zu entfernen. Der äußere Rand wird zwar ca. 1/2 mm rund, 
am Grund siehst du davon sowie nichts mehr, bist aber ein lästiges Übel los.

Ich kann keine Waben stanzen, und den Bienen klaue ich keine Waben, sonst hätte ich es versucht. 

Nur der Versuch macht klug.


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Juli 2018)

Bei Edelstahl und 6 eckigen Löchern wird der Senker nicht lange durchhalten, und bei 492 Löchern wird das versenken dann vielleicht teurer wie die Deckel.


----------



## DbSam (13. Juli 2018)

Hallo Lollo,


lollo schrieb:


> deswegen sind drei Bleche zusammen geschweißt, und bei 15 mm gesamter
> Stärke des Deckels wäre es mir einen Versuch wert den Grad mit dem Kegelsenker zu entfernen. Der äußere Rand wird zwar ca. 1/2 mm rund


Die Haltbarkeit wäre ein Problem, wie Roland schon treffend geschrieben hat.

Und dann ...
Im Text steht es etwas undeutlich, auf den Bilder sieht man es aber: Da wurden nur zwei Ringe angeschweißt, mehr nicht.
Ich habe mal einen Ausschnitt gemacht:
 

Nun wird es also wieder dünn ...
Aber mal angenommen, die Scheibe wäre dicker und man legt mit einem für Edelstahl geeigneten Kegelsenker los, dann produziert man dünne, nach oben spitz zulaufende Streben. Der Vorschlag ist also bei solch einem engen Wabenmuster leider ein kleines bissel völlig unbrauchbar. 



lollo schrieb:


> die Wabe ist bestimmt durch stanzen entstanden


Nein,


Rhabanus schrieb:


> Es gab von dem nachfolgenden Schleifen nach dem Lasern teilweise noch feine Grate.


... sieht man aber auch. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
... zweite Ladung Beton auch verarbeitet.
Jemand muss nun das 'Werkelzeugs' noch saubermachen.
Die Frau ist aber immer noch nicht da, irgendwie habe ich ein Problem ... 
Ich geh mal Bier holen.


----------



## lollo (14. Juli 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Im Text steht es etwas undeutlich, auf den Bilder sieht man es aber



Moin Carsten,
ok, jetzt sehe ich es auch, glaube muß mir eine neue Sehhilfe zulegen,  habe mich zu sehr auf den Text fixiert. 



DbSam schrieb:


> dann produziert man dünne, nach oben spitz zulaufende Streben.



nicht mit einen 120 Grad Senker, hängt auch von dem Druck ab, den man(n) ausübt.

Fakt ist, wenn man den Grad nicht entfernt, bleibt das Problem des festhängenden Algenmulms bestehen.


----------



## DbSam (14. Juli 2018)

Moin Lollo,



lollo schrieb:


> nicht mit einen 120 Grad Senker, hängt auch von dem Druck ab, den man(n) ausübt.


Der Winkel ist für das eigentliche Problem relativ unerheblich.
Mit dem ausgeübten Druck meinst Du sicher die Tiefe der Kegelbohrung.
Es ist aber eine gewisse Tiefe erforderlich, um mit dem Kegelbohrer wirklich auch die Ecken der Waben zu entgraten.
Somit werden aber die dünnen Streben deutlich tiefer abgesenkt. Da die Waben eng beieinander liegen werden diese im Endeffekt oben spitz und etwas in Absenkrichtung eingedellt.
Selbst unter optimalsten Bedingungen mit einer CNC-gesteuerten Bohrmaschine würde das in etwa so aussehen, wenn man nur die Ecken berührt:
 
Du siehst, da bleibt nicht mehr viel stehen und die Wabenecke ist gerade mal angekratzt.


lollo schrieb:


> Fakt ist, wenn man den Grad nicht entfernt, bleibt das Problem des festhängenden Algenmulms bestehen.


Das sehe ich auch so.

Edit: 
Wenn das Wabenmuster von oben gestanzt wäre, dann würde sich das Problem mit dem Grat nicht so stellen. 


@Rhabanus :
Hallo Michael,

hier die versprochene Nachlieferung, welche hoffentlich noch etwas Licht in meinen Hinweis bringt.
Ich beziehe mich auf diesen Siebdeckel, welcher bei mir im Einsatz ist.
Schematisch von der Seite aus gesehen (ohne die Fixierung, die siehst Du weiter unten auf meinen Fotos):
 

Der Deckel besitzt einen größeren Durchmesser als der Bodenablauf und daher können die für den nötigen Durchfluss erforderlichen Löcher einen größeren Abstand zueinander bekommen. Dadurch wird ein Verschlingen des Mulm auf den Stegen zwischen den Löchern minimiert, natürlich kann das aber nicht ganz verhindert werden.
Die Löcher sind auf der Oberseite des Deckels glatt und gut abgerundet, damit der Mulm nicht hängenbleibt.

Habe mal eben ein paar Bilder gemacht, das sollte Dir die Sache verdeutlichen :
Bild 1, im Einsatz, vor dem Heben des Deckels:
 
Bild 2, die Oberseite:
 
Bild 3, die Unterseite:
Hier ist auch das Blech zur Fixierung des Deckels zu sehen.
 


Bei mir funktioniert das bisher so ohne Probleme, keinerlei Beanstandungen.
Wenn ich aber an Deiner Stelle einen Deckel anfertigen lassen müsste, dann würde ich mit diesem Hintergrundwissen den Durchmesser des Deckels vielleicht noch etwas größer wählen und könnte somit den Lochabstand noch etwas vergrößern.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Mushi (14. Juli 2018)

Ich habe das so gelöst, natürlich ohne Babyfische.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Zacky (14. Juli 2018)

Ich denke, dass Michael @Rhabanus mit einem normalen Bodenablauf eben nichts anfangen kann, da es ein reiner Schwimmteich ist, wo auch die Badegäste problemlos drüber laufen können, ohne unter Umständen mit den Zehen zwischen BA-Deckel und BA-Topf hängen zu bleiben. Auch hat er keinen richtigen Bodenablauf eingebaut bekommen, sondern doch nur ein Stück Rohr.
Die Idee von Carsten @DbSam finde ich eigentlich ganz gut. Stellt sich mir nur die Frage, wie sich das mit dem vorhandenen Foliengrat an den Bodenabläufen verhält.


----------



## Rhabanus (16. Juli 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> ....die Wabe ist bestimmt durch stanzen entstanden, deswegen sind drei Bleche zusammen geschweißt, .....


Nee, durch Laserschneiden. Ursprünglich wollten wir ne 12 bzw. 15 mm dicke Platte nehmen, aber das hätte die Schneidzeit erheblich verlängert. So eben das dünnere Material mit den aufgeschweissten Ringen.





DbSam schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber an Deiner Stelle einen Deckel anfertigen lassen müsste, dann würde ich mit diesem Hintergrundwissen den Durchmesser des Deckels vielleicht noch etwas größer wählen und könnte somit den Lochabstand noch etwas vergrößern.


Ok, danke für die Erklärung deiner Fotos. Prinzip verstehe ich nun.
Wie Zacky schon sagt, ich habe ein Rohr, mit einer innenliegenden Auflagefläche für den BA-Deckel. Größermachen ist schwer möglich. Müsste ich beim nächsten Teich machen, aber habe mir geschworen, nur einen Teich im Leben zu bauen ...


----------



## DbSam (16. Juli 2018)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Wie Zacky schon sagt, ich habe ein Rohr, mit einer innenliegenden Auflagefläche für den BA-Deckel. Größermachen ist schwer möglich.


Ich hatte das schon so verstanden und genau deswegen mein Vorschlag, denn das ist größer. Anders geht es nicht ohne aufreißen ...



Zacky schrieb:


> Stellt sich mir nur die Frage, wie sich das mit dem vorhandenen Foliengrat an den Bodenabläufen verhält.


Ich hoffe doch, dass die Nähte in Natura etwas besser aussehen, bzw. etwas weiter vom Rand entfernt besser werden.
Auf Fotos sieht das manchmal unter Umständen etwas dramatischer aus ...
Edit: Falls nicht, man kann ja auch noch etwas abschnitzen. Geht auch unter Wasser ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## lollo (16. Juli 2018)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Nee, durch Laserschneiden.


Hallo,
ja, hatte mir Carsten schon mitgeteilt. Mit dem Grad das ist ne blöde Kiste, die dir das Problem mit dem Mulm nicht löst.

Ich hatte mal nach "große Abflußsiebe" gegoogelt, der Markt bietet da ja einiges an, bis 120 mm Ø fand ich dort einiges auf die Schnelle.
Mit ein bisschen Anpassung wärst du dort vielleicht auch weiter gekommen.


----------



## 4711LIMA (16. Juli 2018)

Hallo Michael, bevor Du viel Mühe ins Entgraten steckst, empfehle ich Trowalieren. Wenn Du niemand hast, der das macht, dann nimmst Du Deine Betonmischmaschine, ich meine ich hab mal sowas auf einem Deiner Fotos gesehen. Da kommen dann ein paar Schaufeln Schotter rein, die Korngrösse sollte mindestens etwas grösser sein als Deine Bohrungen im Sieb. Das ist zwar eine etwas rustikale Art des Trowalierens, für den Heimgebrauch aber völlig ausreichend.
Trowalieren ist eigentlich eine Kunst, die Fachleute haben X verschiedene Gleitsteine. Aus meiner Erfahrung würde ich keinen Frostschutz nehmen, das ist zu scharfkantig, der typische Kies ist aber gut, evtl zu rund.


----------



## Rhabanus (17. Juli 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch, dass die Nähte in Natura etwas besser aussehen, bzw. etwas weiter vom Rand entfernt besser werden.
> Auf Fotos sieht das manchmal unter Umständen etwas dramatischer aus ...
> Falls nicht, man kann ja auch noch etwas abschnitzen. Geht auch unter Wasser


Ja, der Foliengrat ragt etwas in den Teich hinein. Muss wohl auch, weil sich daran eine Kehlnaht befindet. Ich hatte bei den Folienschweissarbeiten darauf geachtet, dass alles einigermaßen strömungsmäßig optimal gestaltet ist. Nachschnitzen unter Wasser habe ich im letzten Jahr mal versucht - Pustekuchen, das PEHD ist sch**sse-hart, ich hab bald aufgegeben....




lollo schrieb:


> Mit dem Grad das ist ne blöde Kiste, die dir das Problem mit dem Mulm nicht löst.


WIe gesagt, die Grate habe ich mit ner Feile gebrochen. Es ist nun "nur noch scharfkantig".




4711LIMA schrieb:


> ......empfehle ich Trowalieren. Wenn Du niemand hast, der das macht, dann nimmst Du Deine Betonmischmaschine, ....... Aus meiner Erfahrung würde ich keinen Frostschutz nehmen, das ist zu scharfkantig, der typische Kies ist aber gut, evtl zu rund.


Hi LIMA, wieder was gelernt, Gleitschleifen ....  Du meinst, die BA-deckel auch in den Betonmischer schmeißen? Die fallen dann ja auch 50cm in der Trommel runter, oder? Damit mache ich dann aber auch die momentan schön geschliffene Fläche holprig (durch den "Beschuss" der Kiessteine und dem Runterfallen in der Betonmischtrommel.
Man, da werden sich die Nachbarn über den Sound freuen... Wie lange muss das rotieren? 8 Stunden?
Was meinst du genau mit "Frostschutz"? Die Steinform oder die Flüssigkeit beim Trowalisieren?


----------



## 4711LIMA (17. Juli 2018)

Hi Michael, ich bin kein Baumensch aber das ist der grobe, verdichtbare Schotter, der im Boden  mit Rüttelplatte eingebaut wird bevor man ein Haus drauf baut .... ich weis schon, wir Maschinenbauer  Diese Steine sind eher Spitz, dürfte also einen guten Abtrag erzeugen.
Normaler Kies ist da natürlich etwas sanfter. 
Die schön geschliffene Oberfläche wird da nicht gleich zerstört, Du kannst ja mal ein Teil ausprobieren, das sollte schon klappen. Einen Abtrag am Innensegment bekommst Du nur dann, wenn die Steine von der Grösse her in der Lage sind da einzutauchen. Und Lärm macht das schon - musst ja nicht am Sonntag morgen machen.

Ganz früher hatten wir das bei uns im Betrieb auch so gemacht, irgendwann gabs dann mal eine Trowalieranlage.


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Juli 2018)

Das Verfahren mit der Trommel  kenne ich auch noch vom Halbedelsteinschleifen....

Es kann gut sein, dass nach dem Schleifen in der Mischertrommel die EdelstahlBleche zu rosten anfangen.
Genauso wenn man mit Werkzeug rangeht....womit nicht edle Stähle vorher bearbeitet wurden.

Das ganze wird Dir leider nix bringen in Bezug auf Fadenalgen.
Diese werden immer in der Lage sein Siebe jeder Variation zu verstopfen.

Bei mir setzen diese sogar die offenen KG 110 und 125 Überlaufrohre vom Filterteich zum Teich zu.

Meine BA haben keine Deckel mehr.
Ich habe aber auch keine __ Molche.

Deine Siebe gehen nur ohne Fadenalgen...Schlitze auch bei Laub...vielleicht.

Manche bekämpfen die Fadenalgen mit Pülverchen.
Algenpoeder
oder so  ähnlich...
Ist aber nicht mein Ding...


----------

